# Grandma Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital HD February 9



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Lily Tomlin has never been better.”

– Peter Travers, ROLLING STONE



“êêêê”

“One of the year’s best movies! Lily Tomlin gives the performance of her career. Extremely well-acted and full of delightful surprises.”

– Lou Lumenick, NEW YORK POST



Golden Globe® Nominee Lily Tomlin Stars in

*GRANDMA*



With An All-Star Ensemble Cast Including Julia Garner, Marcia Gay Harden, Judy Greer, Laverne Cox and Sam Elliott



Arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital February 9

Special Features include a Making-of Featurette and a Q&A and Commentary with the Cast and Director!



CULVER CITY, Calif. (Dec. 14, 2015) – GRANDMA, the refreshingly unapologetic and candid film navigating the intricacies of relationships between three generations of women, arrives on
Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital February 9 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. This critically acclaimed Sony Pictures Classics film, written and directed by Academy Award® nominee Paul Weitz (About a Boy), brings Lily Tomlin (“Grace and Frankie”), back to the big screen as a leading lady in this humorous portrayal of feisty grandma Elle Reid. Tomlin’s portrayal in the film earned her a Golden Globe® nomination for Best Actress in a Motion Picture, Comedy. Rounding out the talented ensemble cast are Julia Garner (The Perks of Being a Wallflower), Marcia Gay Harden (“Code Black”), Judy Greer (“Married”), Laverne Cox (“Orange is the New Black”) and the timeless Sam Elliott (“Justified”).



GRANDMA has been a film festival favorite, premiering at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival as the closing night film, with additional screenings at the 2015 Tribeca and Los Angeles Film Festivals. Lily Tomlin received a Gotham Award nomination for Best Actress for her role in the film as well as a Critic’s Choice Award nomination for Best Actress in a Comedy. The New York Times’ A.O. Scott hailed the film saying, “There is much to praise about this sweet, smart comedy of intergenerational conflict and solidarity.... but honestly, the wonder that is Grandma can be summed up in two words: Lily Tomlin.” Alonso Duralde of TheWrap called the film “both smart and sweet, mature and bawdy…it is without a doubt one of the year’s best.”



The Blu-ray, DVD & Digital releases of GRANDMA will include “A Family Portrait: The Making of Grandma,” and a Q&A with Lily Tomlin, Sam Elliott, and director Paul Weitz. 



Synopsis:

Elle Reid (Lily Tomlin) has just gotten through breaking up with her girlfriend when her granddaughter Sage (Julia Garner) unexpectedly shows up needing $600 before sundown. Temporarily broke, Grandma Elle and Sage spend the day trying to get their hands on the cash, as their unannounced visits to old friends and flames end up rattling skeletons and digging up secrets. Refreshingly unapologetic and candid, GRANDMA navigates the intricacies of relationships between three generations of women.



Blu-ray & DVD Special Features include:

· A Family Portrait: The Making of Grandma

· Q&A with Lily Tomlin, Sam Elliott, and director Paul Weitz

· Commentary with Lily Tomlin, Sam Elliott, Julia Garner and Paul Weitz

The film has a runtime of 79 minutes & is rated R for language and some drug use​


----------

